# Was für tricks sollte ich als nächstes lernen



## Ichbrauchehilfe (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr mir für tricks als nächstes empfehlen würdet zum lernen. Ich muss aller dings dazu sagen das ich manchmal a weng lang brauche um mich zu überwinden sachen zu machen. Ich will auch schon zeit ebig keiten pull up bar machen. Ich finde es aller dings extremst gruselige den lenker zuschmeissen oder generell zu drehen (Habt ihr zum überwinden auch noch ein paar tipps?)

Danke schon mal im voraus!

(kann schon: bunnyhop(50cm), 180 bunnyhop, fakie, xup ride, foot jam, fast footjam whip)

(Ich fahre zu 95 prozent street und ab und zu mal skatepark )

(Sorry wegen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik)


----------



## JohnGlen (23. Juni 2018)

Du kannst lernen wonach dir ist, wenn du bock auf nen 360 im Flat hast dann üb den! Oder doch eher auf nen Bunnyhop Barspin dann musst du probieren, mach das worauf du bock hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

